# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: چارچوب .Net

## Rsl_Mov

سلام خسته نباشید

شنیدم که برنامه نویسی چارچوب .Net  چیست؟ 
برنامه نویسی .Framework ؟

----------

